# Damage to cabin's black bear rug investigated by state troopers



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Nothing is safe anymore.

Damage to cabin's black bear rug investigated by state troopers

http://www.adn.com/news/alaska/story/466936.html

07/17/08

KETCHIKAN -- Troopers in Ketchikan are investigating a situation in which someone went into a remote cabin and cut the claws off a black bear rug.

The bear rug had been professionally mounted and damage was estimated at $1,000, according to Alaska State Troopers. The cabin is near George Inlet, not far from Ketchikan. 

Anyone with information can call troopers at 907-225-5118. Callers can remain anonymous.


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

that would so piss me off...cut the claws off??? that is so messed up...


----------

